# Problème de stockage - partition Windows 10/BOOTCAMP



## Tiziri (23 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,

Hier, j'ai utilisé l'assistant BOOTCAMP sur mon iMac (sous macOS 10.15.7 Catalina), afin de télécharger Windows 10 sur mon ordinateur.

Le téléchargement s'est bien déroulé, j'ai utilisé une clé USB comme indiqué et j'avais 999 Go de libre sur iMac. Arrive le moment où l'assistant BOOTCAMP me demande de configurer la partition. Celle recommandée était de 64 Go sur Bootcamp et 40 Go sur Windows (quelque chose comme ça). La seule autre option était de répartir à parts égales mais j'ai laissé celle recommandée.

Tout se passe bien, je parviens à me connecter sur le disque Windows. Ensuite, une fenêtre s'affiche et me demande d'installer (ou de terminer d'installer ?) Bootcamp sur Windows. Je n'ai pas vraiment compris pourquoi sachant que j'avais déjà effectué cette procédure sur mon MacBook Air et qu'on ne m'avait pas demandé ça mais en cherchant sur internet c'est apparemment normal. Je l'ai donc installé et j'ai laissé le Apple Software Update faire son travail.

SAUF, qu'au moment où tout était bien terminé et configuré, j'ai voulu téléchargé un jeu et je n'ai pas pu à cause d'un stockage insuffisant (25 GB était nécessaire pour l'installer). Pourtant, il n'y a rien sur ce disque Windows et je dirais même rien sur cet iMac, pratiquement jamais utilisé.







Dans "Ce PC" , BOOTCAMP affiche 13,2 Go de libres sur 38,1 Go (ce que je ne comprends pas), mais surtout, quand je vais dans les paramètres de stockage, BOOTCAMP affiche une jauge ROUGE au maximum avec écrit 917 Go utilisés sur 931 Go, avec 13,8 Go de libres.











J'ai tout tenter, même appeler Apple puis l'assistance Microsoft, qui m'a orienté vers ce site.

Pourriez-vous m'aider ?

Je vous remercie.​


----------



## Tiziri (23 Mai 2021)

@macomaniac si tu passes par là !

Je te remercie.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2021)

Bonjour *Tiziri*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)

tu vas voir s'afficher en mode texte le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## Tiziri (10 Juin 2021)

Bonjour @macomaniac ,

Désolée pour ma réponse tardive, j'étais prise par des examens.

Je te remercie pour ta réponse et finalement j'ai pu trouver le problème. J'avais mal partionné lors du téléchargement donc j'ai dû supprimer Bootcamp pour le réinstaller et ça a marché ! Merci beaucoup.

Par contre, j'ai un autre souci (décidément), et bcp plus grave : j'ai deux ordinateurs. Un MacBook Air et un iMac datant de fin 2013. Le Cloud et iCloud Drive étaient apparemment synchronisés sur les deux.
Il y a environ 5 jours, j'ai supprimé l'ensemble des fichiers qui se trouvaient dans le Finder de mon iMac (un peu plus de 1100 fichiers) et j'ai vidé la corbeille.
Ce matin seulement, je me suis rendue compte que l'ensemble de mes fichiers ont aussi été supprimés de mon MacBook Air que j'utilise quotidiennement.

J'ai essayé de restaurer les fichiers via iCloud.com mais n'ai pu en récupérer que 7 au total. Le message "aucun fichier à restaurer" s'affiche ensuite. J'ai essayé via iCloud Drive et pareil. J'ai contacté 3 conseillers Apple qui m'ont expliqué que si je n'ai pu en récupérer que 7 c'est que les autres sont définitivement perdus. Je n'ai même pas de sauvegarde TimeMachine...

Le pire est que je venais d'acheter une clé USB pour tout stocker par sécurité.

Je t'avoue être totalement désemparée, je suis étudiante en 4ème année et j'ai un concours à passer à la fin de l'été, j'ai perdu tous mes cours, tous mes dossiers de candidatures, la totale...

Je me demande s'il n'existe pas un moyen de récupérer les fichiers vidés de la corbeille et c'est pour cela que je te sollicite.

Je te remercie infiniment.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2021)

Un logiciel de récupération de données peut éventuellement retrouver tes fichiers.

- essaie d'abord avec la démo (gratuite) de Disk Drill pour voir. Note qu'il te faut un espace de récupération de fichiers distinct du volume-cible - genre volume d'une clé USB justement (si elle a assez de capacité).​


----------



## Tiziri (10 Juin 2021)

J'ai téléchargé Disk Drill et ça me donne ça mais je sais pas vraiment comment les récupérer ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2021)

Est-ce que tu peux choisir *Macintosh HD - Données* > en ne retenant comme source que le dossier de ton Bureau de compte ou de ta corbeille ?


----------



## Tiziri (10 Juin 2021)

Je ne vois pas où est-ce que je peux choisir bureau ou corbeille...


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2021)

Développe le dossier *Users* > ton *dossier de compte* => et tu devrais avoir la liste des sous-dossiers dont la corbeille (dossier invisible intitulé .*Trash*).


----------



## Tiziri (10 Juin 2021)

En développant le dossier Users je ne l'ai pas trouvé, j'ai aussi tapé .Trash dans la barre de recherche et je n'ai trouvé que ce qui figure sur la deuxième capture d'écran. 
Je n'ai rien trouvé dans Desktop non plus...


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2021)

Et si tu demandes la récupération des fichiers de tout ton dossier de compte ?


----------



## Tiziri (10 Juin 2021)

Un message s'affiche et dit que ma sélection inclut des algorithmes "uniquement dispos pour les Premium" et me demande de payer 90 euros. Honnêtement je suis prête à tout pour récupérer mes fichiers mais si je dois payer un tel prix j'aimerais être plus ou moins certaine que c'est ce qui va marcher dans mon cas


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2021)

Où étaient localisés les fichiers dans ton dossier de compte avant que tu ne les supprimes ?


----------



## Tiziri (10 Juin 2021)

Ils étaient tous dans Documents


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2021)

Dans l'arborescence de Disk Drill > si tu regardes dans ton dossier de compte en dépliant le sous-dossier Documents => est-ce que tu vois les fichiers qui y étaient avant ta suppression ?


----------



## Tiziri (10 Juin 2021)

Non, les seuls qui y sont sont ceux qui par je ne sais quel miracle n'ont pas été supprimés


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2021)

Avant de te conseiller alors un autre logiciel de récupération de données > par acquit de conscience : tu n'as pas de sauvegarde Time Machine ?


----------



## Tiziri (10 Juin 2021)

Non j'étais persuadée d'en avoir une mais quand j'ai ouvert l'application Time Machine ça m'a mis "choisir un disque de sauvegarde", et la case "sauvegarde automatique" n'était pas cochée


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2021)

Ouvre le *terminal* (at: Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal). Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (copier-coller) :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshotdates
```

la commande liste les *snapshots* (instantanés *apfs* sauvegardant des états temporels de volumes) --> pour tout volume monté actuellement

Est-ce que tu obtiens un retour de cette commande ?


----------



## Tiziri (10 Juin 2021)

j'obtiens ça


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2021)

Aucun *snapshot* qui aurait sauvegardé un état antérieur du volume-Données. Tu n'as pas d'autre possibilité que par un logiciel de récupération de données.

- essaie encore la démo gratuite de Easeus data recovery. Quand tu as le résultat du scan du volume-Données > regarde dans ton dossier de compte > sous-dossier Documents => ce qui est affiché comme récupérable.​


----------



## ericse (10 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,
Je m'immisce un peu dans la conversation, mais si la récupération de fichiers ne fonctionne pas bien sur l'une des deux machines, elle peut éventuellement mieux réussir sur l'autre. En particulier si l'une a un SSD et l'autre un HDD.


----------

